# frozen pond



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a nice field to hunt right off the river. There's a pond in the back of it. Hunted the field and the ducks just kept goin to the pond then bailing at the last second, they are that smart and waitin on it to thawl. Debating on goin and settin up and watchin them work and bangin a few or take the chance and hope it thawls before it freezes solid, like i said there's some birds goin to it, what to do?? lol
Thought about breakin the ice up but yea thats some work 
feel free to comment
josh


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I would bust the ice if ya can even a small hole this time of year will work. The ducks will come to ya. like you said they want to be at the pond so thats there you need to be. good luck to ya


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Try laying out a navy blue visqueen (sp?) tarp on the ice. Won't have to be all that large either.


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

I hear what your all sayin I love watchin the birds lock in my deeks even though they obviously dont need to be there. But im goin to go ahead and hit it tom. morning with my buddy ill post results there really shouldnt be a problem limiting hopeing to hit the field right after and maybe bag our limit on geese we'll see what happens thanks again
good luck to everyone
josh


----------

